# January 2016 189 Visa Applicants



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

I've started a new thread for 189 Applicants for January 2016.

Has anybody tried to click "Apply VISA"?


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi,

I started & created an ImmiAccount. But struggling to add new application in it.

Any help?


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

It worked for me finally. How accurate do the dates need to be for all individuals previous residencies? I presume only the last 10 years is required


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

.
For me I did it last 10 years also.
Any Forms should we attached also rather than FROM 80?


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

engfahmi said:


> .
> For me I did it last 10 years also.
> Any Forms should we attached also rather than FROM 80?


I included a Form 47a as I have an adult dependent. I have to still fill out our Form 80, I'll get onto it over the weekend as it's quite a complicated form.


----------



## BizTalk (Jul 14, 2015)

Launched mine today.... Last bit remaining is the Medical


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

.
Hi, Any others lodged?


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

.
Hi, What's the difference between Form 80 & Form 1221??? 
Thanks.
.


----------



## karthikeyan01 (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi, 

I hope you have successfully created an immi account, now try login to Skillselect and and Apply Visa option, this automatically picked up the EOI details to immi, and a Txn reference is allocated. Give a try.

Thanks, 
Karthik


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

engfahmi said:


> .
> Hi, What's the difference between Form 80 & Form 1221???
> Thanks.
> .


I asked myself the same question when I was filling it out but then I realised that it's best to fill it out and just submit it than to ask the question.


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Yes I uploaded them both 
I Even uploaded Form 1399 as it was requested by CO from my closely friend also.


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

engfahmi said:


> Yes I uploaded them both
> I Even uploaded Form 1399 as it was requested by CO from my closely friend also.


I suppose you had to do that as you served some time in the military or something.


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

I didn't serve time at Militarily or either my friend did, but they requested it from him so I prepared it also


----------



## AU_dream (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi,
I am filling up the visa application and on page 10/17, it asks the following:

Non-migrating dependent family members
Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?

My parents are not intending to come to Australia. Do I fill in their details here ?

Thanks,


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

Good luck to all fellow applicants for this week! Let's see who gets a direct grant this week


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi All , 

I have some confusion regarding the work ex and its points - 

ACS accepted my work ex as relevant after 1st October 2011 till December 2015 . So its 4 Year and 1 month. 

Out of this 4 years 1 month , 

Australia work ex- 2 Years 5 Months 

Overseas work ex - 1 Years 8 Months India 


can i keep , Australia Work Ex as 1 year and rest as Overseas work ex as i work for Indian BPO company and claim my 3 Year 1 Month . as overseas . I have Indian pay slips to support it [ as i wrk for indian company and get local salary too ] . I am based in India these days .since last one year . 

Let me know if you guys think i can do that 

Seniors please help in my case please ??? Please respond urgently guys .


----------



## mushahid_438 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Patience is the Key my friends*

My name Mushahid, I would like to share my experience with everyone and let everyone know, not to get impatient. Things will all workout!

-I graduated from Monash in 2013.
-Got full time job as Business anaylst.

-ACS positive assessment on my experience received on Jan 12th 2015

- Here comes the painful part about PTE throughout 2015
( I needed 79+ in all bands)

1) First PTE test on 1st April; Listening 90, Reading 78, Speaking 90, Writing 88

2) Second PTE test on 18th May; Listening 90, Reading 77, Speaking 88, Writing 89

3) Third PTE test on 25th May: Listening 90, Reading 75, Speaking 88, Writing 89

4) Fourth PTE Test on 18th Aug: Listening 90, Reading 78, Speaking 82, Writing 81

5) Fifth PTE test on 4th Dec; Listening 90, Reading 79, Speaking 90, Writing 90

I have also given IELTS test 3 times, but do not want to discuss the test, because the test sucks.

As you can see from PTE results, I just had complete bad luck, i was missing 79 in Reading only. But finally I was able to achieve what I required 79+ on my 5th attempt.

I never gave up.

* Applied for EOI 8th Dec 2015

* Invitation received on 18th Dec 2015

* Applied for PR with all necessary documents including PCC from Bangladesh and Australia

* Medical examination 6th January 2016

* Waiting for the case officer to be assigned or if lucky direct grant from the case officer. :fingerscrossed:

My journey to get PR started in 2015, it is 2016, and hoping within 1 or 2 months I will get the PR. Hopefully!

So, everyone who thinks its impossible or gives up, my request please do not give. TRY TRY TRY. you will get what you want, u just have to be patient.

Since, I difficulty getting the required points on my PTE test, I do not want other people to suffer the same way I did. Now I completely know the PTE test. I am even giving free lessons to my friends, because I want them to get the marks at just 1 sitting.

So, anyone of you having problem getting the desired marks in PTE, contact me on mushahid438(@)gmaildotcom, or you can pop in questions in this thread, i ll be more than happy to answer all the questions as soon as possible.


Everyones Wellwisher,

Mushahid Salman Ahmed


----------



## mushahid_438 (Mar 31, 2015)

I applied for the visa already. complted my medicals on 6ht Jan. waiting for the grant


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

.
CO assigned, requested Form-80 for non-immigrating wife.
.


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

engfahmi said:


> .
> CO assigned, requested Form-80 for non-immigrating wife.
> .


Congratulations. I hope I get mine assigned soon also.


----------



## Unswer (Jan 15, 2016)

dedm said:


> I've started a new thread for 189 Applicants for January 2016.
> 
> Has anybody tried to click "Apply VISA"?


Hi have you received any updates? I have same timeframe with your application.


----------



## Unswer (Jan 15, 2016)

mushahid_438 said:


> My name Mushahid, I would like to share my experience with everyone and let everyone know, not to get impatient. Things will all workout!
> 
> -I graduated from Monash in 2013.
> -Got full time job as Business anaylst.
> ...


I am really touch by ur story and hope you deserve the direct grant.


----------



## guru80 (Aug 6, 2015)

Subscribing here...


----------



## guru80 (Aug 6, 2015)

dedm said:


> Welcome


Thanks dedm, our time lines are quite same. 
Have u uploaded Form 1221 as well?


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

Unswer said:


> Hi have you received any updates? I have same timeframe with your application.


The only notification I have received is that my credit card was charged for AUD 7,200. I'm in queue like everybody else


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

guru80 said:


> Thanks dedm, our time lines are quite same.
> Have u uploaded Form 1221 as well?


Yes, guru80. Although I have an interesting problem at the moment. I applied for a 461 VISA at New Delhi on 23/09/15 and we still haven't had a case officer allocated for this visa. In the meantime, everything else went through for our 189 and we are again waiting for a case officer to be assigned.

My wife submitted a Form 80 as part of her 461 VISA and unfortunately I don't exactly remember all the information that was submitted on this form. I called the Embassy and they refused to give me the information that we had submitted on the Form 80. As such, I have applied for the submitted Form 80 under the Privacy and Freedom of Information Acts.

Once we receive the form, I will copy the information onto a new form and resubmit it for her with the new 189 application.


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

engfahmi said:


> .
> CO assigned, requested Form-80 for non-immigrating wife.
> .


Are you an onshore application?


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

No Dear, offshore.


----------



## ymahendar (Oct 27, 2015)

Normally, after how many days, the CO is allocated?

I have submitted my visa on 19th Jan 2016.


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

ymahendar said:


> Normally, after how many days, the CO is allocated?
> 
> I have submitted my visa on 19th Jan 2016.


There is no real trend for this AFAIK. It can range from a few days to a couple of months.


----------



## isildurrr (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey guys,

Just got the invitation today.

In the ImmiGov account, it just asks if I've undergone a health check up for Australia in the last 12 months. I've clicked 'No' and filled in all the details right to the payment gateway where they ask for 3600$ for submission.

I plan to get the Health Checkup and PCC tomo so where am i supposed to upload these documents in order to not waste time if someone gets back and asks for them?

Also, what's the rough time frame we're looking at from here on?


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

I had CO contact today and it looks like they have rejected my adult dependent. Is it possible to withdraw a dependents application?


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

isildurrr said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just got the invitation today.
> 
> ...


Why not try to do the medicals and get your PCC before lodging your visa application first? After you have completed your documents then you can lodge and pay for your application and upload all the documents you have.


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

subscribing.....


----------



## tgphysics (Oct 23, 2015)

dedm said:


> I had CO contact today and it looks like they have rejected my adult dependent. Is it possible to withdraw a dependents application?


Sad to hear that. What was their rejection ground?
I don't think we can withdraw


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

tgphysics said:


> Sad to hear that. What was their rejection ground?
> I don't think we can withdraw


Actually, it seems to be possible:
"You can withdraw your application at any stage during processing. If any applicant wishes to withdraw their application, they must advise the department in writing. If a combined application was made, this advice can include any number of applicants or applications, but must be signed by each person aged 18 years and over."


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

Subscribing, timeline in the signature.


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

Any grants or CO contact?


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Nothing today


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

I am submitting a tourist visa application by courier today for my wife.


----------



## ginni (Nov 17, 2015)

Do we need to submit Form 80 for all applicants or only for primary applicant?


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

ginni said:


> Do we need to submit Form 80 for all applicants or only for primary applicant?


All. This question is asked over and over again across multiple threads. Please search the forum for these answers.


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

*Launched.........*

Hi All,

I have launched my visa on Jan 15th after getting an ITA on Jan 8th

I finished PCC and Medicals for both me n my spouse.

I have following queries..........It will be great if any one answer it

1. 189 visa processing time:
According to the website total allocation time for 189 visa . I assume that this date is from the application received date which in my case is 15-01-2015. Hence I should get grant within 15-4-2015 if the documentation is all good.

2. CO allocation:
I observed that CO is not allocated yet and its already 2 weeks now. Is this normal. Did any one of you get a CO allocated ?

3. Prioritization:
I read in forum CO picks cases based on skill sets and previous history like 457 visa etc.
Is this true.

4. I see certain sections in documents checklist which i am not eligible but i still see it as recommended like "Qualification-Australia" in my bin and "custody-evidence" in my spouse bin.

5. I am done with the medicals but still did not see any docs being uploaded in documents list. Status still says recommended.
In health examination it says that clearance is provided.
Is this ok ???

6. Extra forms:
Apart from Form 80 for Character evidence do we need to fill any other form.
I remember filling form 1221 for my 457 visa.


Expecting a quick response from you guys , It will ease lot of pressure.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Hi,

Find my responses below - 



imrahul86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have launched my visa on Jan 15th after getting an ITA on Jan 8th
> 
> ...


----------



## karthikeyan01 (Oct 10, 2015)

BizTalk said:


> Launched mine today.... Last bit remaining is the Medical


hi, Congratulations ! for the Grant.

I do have the similar profile, originally from India and now residing in UK, need to go through same UK PCC + India PCC. 

All,
Do you know which applications go through Direct Grant without CO allocation.

Much appreciate your response.

Thanks,
Karthik
------------------------------------------------
<<Skilled - Subclass - 189 | ICT System Analyst - ANZSCO 261112 | IELTS : 27 Sep 2015 - Overall Band Score : 8 | EOI DOE - 27 Sept 2015 Points: 65 | Invited: 08 Jan 2016 | Application Submitted: xx-xxx-2016 >>


----------



## karthikeyan01 (Oct 10, 2015)

All,

Do you know which applications go through Direct Grant without CO allocation.

Much appreciate your response.

Thanks,
Karthik
------------------------------------------------
<<Skilled - Subclass - 189 | ICT System Analyst - ANZSCO 261112 | IELTS : 27 Sep 2015 - Overall Band Score : 8 | EOI DOE - 27 Sept 2015 Points: 65 | Invited: 08 Jan 2016 | Application Submitted: xx-xxx-2016 >>


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> Hi,
> 
> Find my responses below -


Thanks Rahul.

Is it minimum 3 months or maximum 3 months.

Regards,
Rahul


----------



## txie051 (Jan 7, 2016)

So mad at my agent right now. But trying to figure out a way around this. 

We are applying under physiotherapist and got invited, only got a call from agent yesterday that we should have done skill assessment for physio before eoi (we have got the registration and equivalency, basically what allows you to work in Australia and thought that was the same thing)

Of course we are applying the assessment right away but my question is:

1. Does the skill assessment date need to be before invitation? Is it ok for after the invitation date? 
2. If not, should I withdraw my application and reapply eoi or should I try to submit the assessment and see what would happen? 
Thanks ahead for all the help! I'm so not going to use an agent for the next application if I'm doing this again! Grrrrr, so frustrating!


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

txie051 said:


> So mad at my agent right now. But trying to figure out a way around this.
> 
> We are applying under physiotherapist and got invited, only got a call from agent yesterday that we should have done skill assessment for physio before eoi (we have got the registration and equivalency, basically what allows you to work in Australia and thought that was the same thing)
> 
> ...


This is very basic stuff that all good agents should know. Infact most bad ones should know it too.

Withdraw your EOI, get your skill assessment then only lodge your EOI after the assessment had been done.

And you might want to consider if you should trust your agent to proceed any further.


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

txie051 said:


> So mad at my agent right now. But trying to figure out a way around this.
> 
> We are applying under physiotherapist and got invited, only got a call from agent yesterday that we should have done skill assessment for physio before eoi (we have got the registration and equivalency, basically what allows you to work in Australia and thought that was the same thing)
> 
> ...



Well as far as my knowledge goes if u claim points for your occupation for the invite you are in trouble.

Else I dont think it should matter much.Let the experts confirm that.


----------



## txie051 (Jan 7, 2016)

I thought using a registered agent will help avoid problems like this because she looked over all the documents we brought in and said we had everything needed before we lodged eoi. Now we are back to beginning, and wasted all the money, energy, time involved. 

Back to waiting I guess. 

If we were to reapply, do we need to redo out medical? As I have a copy of all the other documents including police check etc but the medical results were submitted electronically. Just trying to figure out what else I will need to plan and do. 

I'm not going ahead with an agent, I had to push her for many things this time but under the impression she was trying to be cautious but this is unforgivable. I'd rather do it myself and over check everything here before submit than use an agent to be honest. Just disappointed since we have everything else. 




Makybe Diva said:


> This is very basic stuff that all good agents should know. Infact most bad ones should know it too.
> 
> Withdraw your EOI, get your skill assessment then only lodge your EOI after the assessment had been done.
> 
> And you might want to consider if you should trust your agent to proceed any further.


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

The medicals and police checks will be ok to use again. Remember they are only valid for 12 months so you will need to move quickly.

I decided against using an agent too as I felt more in control of things.


----------



## txie051 (Jan 7, 2016)

Yip, claimed points so I'm in trouble so will probably sit down with my agent and withdraw my application. 




imrahul86 said:


> Well as far as my knowledge goes if u claim points for your occupation for the invite you are in trouble.
> 
> Else I dont think it should matter much.Let the experts confirm that.


----------



## txie051 (Jan 7, 2016)

Yip, at this stage just waiting for skill assessment, as we have everything else certified already, will lodge eoi immediately when skill assessment come through. Fingers crossed. 

Thank you for all your help!!! 





Makybe Diva said:


> The medicals and police checks will be ok to use again. Remember they are only valid for 12 months so you will need to move quickly.
> 
> I decided against using an agent too as I felt more in control of things.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

imrahul86 said:


> Thanks Rahul.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's the time they usually take. But there have been perfectly normal cases which have taken more than the usual time of 90 days. So for peace of mind, I'd rather consider it to be a minimum of 90!  Anything before that - bonus


----------



## charlie31 (Jan 28, 2016)

Can PCC and medicals be done while we are waiting for the invitation? Will that help save time later?


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

charlie31 said:


> Can PCC and medicals be done while we are waiting for the invitation? Will that help save time later?




Yes


----------



## flyhi (Jul 1, 2015)

Where do we see the latest invitation round cut off for the latest that happened on JAN 22? I was looking on the website border.gov.au and still its not updated?


SkillSelect


Current invitation round

An invitation round to apply for the Skilled - Independent and Skilled - Regional (Provisional) visa subclasses was conducted on 8 January 2016.


----------



## spaniant (Nov 1, 2015)

dedm said:


> I've started a new thread for 189 Applicants for January 2016.
> 
> Has anybody tried to click "Apply VISA"?


Who were the dependents that were rejected? Ur parents? Did the additional fee refunded?


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

flyhi said:


> Where do we see the latest invitation round cut off for the latest that happened on JAN 22? I was looking on the website border.gov.au and still its not updated?
> 
> SkillSelect
> 
> ...


It's at exactly the place where you are looking. The February invitation round dates have not been released yet. Once the date is out you will be able to see it there.


----------



## flyhi (Jul 1, 2015)

rahulraju2008 said:


> It's at exactly the place where you are looking. The February invitation round dates have not been released yet. Once the date is out you will be able to see it there.


Thanks i will keep watching


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

Guys who lodged VISA in Jan.
Please respond with your jobcode in case
1. If u got a CO allocated.
2. If u see application finalized status


----------



## anybody2 (Aug 8, 2015)

2613. Applied 22.01. CO assigned 02.02. requesting documents


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

An extra medical requested for my 3 years child


----------



## rocket1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Subscribed


----------



## Jaz2804 (Feb 3, 2016)

*Medical Expires*

Hi All,

My first post in this forum.

Question: 
I got my invitation for 189 with 70 points on 22nd Jan 2016 and I uploaded all documents and paid fees on 23rd Jan 2016.

My Australian National Police Clearance expires on 11th Feb 2016 and PR Medicals which i took for TR expires on 2nd March 2016. I took both of these for my 485 TR visa.

Now will the Case Officer consider the date i uploaded the documents or the date he/she looks at my application and documents.

Please advise.

Thank you.

Regards,
Jaz


----------



## bhuiyena (Jan 12, 2016)

Anybody knows how long it takes to get grant these days?


----------



## OZboy123 (Jan 16, 2016)

bhuiyena said:


> Anybody knows how long it takes to get grant these days?


Less than 15 days, provided all possible relevant documents are provided and good luck.


----------



## Jaz2804 (Feb 3, 2016)

@Ozboy123 - just wondering if you did get yours in 15 days???


----------



## OZboy123 (Jan 16, 2016)

Jaz2804 said:


> @Ozboy123 - just wondering if you did get yours in 15 days???


I replied it as the curent trend and key words are, "all possible relevant documents".

Couple of guys yesterday got it in less than 15 days, have a look on the documents they have submitted. If everything is provided, the case officer has no other option but direct grant.


----------



## bhuiyena (Jan 12, 2016)

OZboy123 said:


> Less than 15 days, provided all possible relevant documents are provided and good luck.


thank you. Preparing my documents today and hoping to submit it by tomorrow.


----------



## bhuiyena (Jan 12, 2016)

OZboy123 said:


> I replied it as the curent trend and key words are, "all possible relevant documents".
> 
> Couple of guys yesterday got it in less than 15 days, have a look on the documents they have submitted. If everything is provided, the case officer has no other option but direct grant.


I don't know if offshore applicants are also getting direct grant within short period of time provided everything is in place.


----------



## OZboy123 (Jan 16, 2016)

bhuiyena said:


> I don't know if offshore applicants are also getting direct grant within short period of time provided everything is in place.


No onshore/offshore discrimination.


----------



## najeeb124 (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi,
I have started filling visa application (189), however, I was told that my daughter needs to be included into my original visa (576) first and then I can include her name in 189 visa.
anyone has an idea, 
how it will take to process this application for change in circumstances
can include my daughter in my visa application (189) while the application for Change in Circumstances is in process.

Thanks
Najeeb


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

BizTalk said:


> Launched mine today.... Last bit remaining is the Medical


Super quick


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Have any one got grant after CO request extra documents in January 2016?


----------



## pranavkat (Aug 4, 2015)

Ho Guys

Got ITA on 22nd Jan for 189 visa for job code 261311 with 60 points. 

I have few questions while filling up the form. 

1. I will turn 33 in the 60 days limit given to submit the application. Will my points be recalculated by the CO or it will be considered as of 22nd Jan?

2. On page 3/17 of the immiacount application, I need to mention the HAP ID. I intend to get my medicals done but want to fill out the form first. Can I upload the proof of medicals at the time of document submission & avoid any delay caused because of that? 

3. At what point in time do I get to see the actual list of documents to enter submitted? Before payment or after. 

Please advise 

Thanks 
Pranav


----------



## lmp (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi. Under which skill/field did you apply?


----------



## lmp (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi anybody2. Under which skill/field did you apply?


----------



## seasalt (Dec 30, 2015)

...hi lodged 189 visa on 16/1/16...all docs loaded.inc..F80..medicals..f1221 etc..still
.no CO contact. ..no correspondence. ..is this normal? ??


----------



## acars (Oct 23, 2015)

seasalt said:


> ...hi lodged 189 visa on 16/1/16...all docs loaded.inc..F80..medicals..f1221 etc..still
> .no CO contact. ..no correspondence. ..is this normal? ??


Yes, it is normal. If you have uploaded EVERYTHING, then you will be on your way to a Direct Grant. Else CO will contact you - there is still time, you are still within the 90 day SLA.


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

Any one is "assessment in progress" status.


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Waiting is killing :-(


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

engfahmi said:


> Waiting is killing :-(


Same here Mate.

What is your current status ?


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

imrahul86 said:


> Same here Mate.
> 
> What is your current status ?


Assessment in Progress, in my signature you can find all my details ;-)


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

CO Allocated today, Requested Form 80, Meds and PCC


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

engfahmi said:


> Assessment in Progress, in my signature you can find all my details ;-)


Heh can you till me since how long are you in "assessment in progress". Did you try contacting your CO for update?


----------



## Jaz2804 (Feb 3, 2016)

*Process Time after CO Allotment*

*Hi,

Just wanted to know the average process time once CO has been allocated???

Thanks.*


----------



## ginni (Nov 17, 2015)

imrahul86 said:


> Any one is "assessment in progress" status.


I am.... when did you status change to Assessment in progress?


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

Feb 5th urs


----------



## charlie31 (Jan 28, 2016)

I have a question on PCC, 

passport address is from Bangalore
Staying in Pune of more than six years
Present address in Pune is more than an year.
Where do I apply for PCC, Bangalore or Pune?


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

I've completed 28 days today since the CO contacted with the adverse information notice. I was advised that they typically reprocess the case another 3-4 weeks after the 28 day period has passed due to existing work load.


----------



## belapmehta (Dec 20, 2015)

dedm said:


> I've completed 28 days today since the CO contacted with the adverse information notice. I was advised that they typically reprocess the case another 3-4 weeks after the 28 day period has passed due to existing work load.


What adverse information did you receive ?


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

charlie31 said:


> I have a question on PCC,
> 
> passport address is from Bangalore
> Staying in Pune of more than six years
> ...




Pune


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi Dears, have any ones Lodged in Jan & contacted by CO got Grant?
(Except of course the onshore ones ;-) )


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

Has anybody else been requested to do a character statutory declaration here?


----------



## guru80 (Aug 6, 2015)

dedm said:


> Has anybody else been requested to do a character statutory declaration here?


Hi Dedm,

I am not aware of character statutory declaration but, what was missing in your Form 80? Is missing information required in Form 80 is described in an e-mail received from CO?


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

guru80 said:


> Hi Dedm,
> 
> I am not aware of character statutory declaration but, what was missing in your Form 80? Is missing information required in Form 80 is described in an e-mail received from CO?


I was previously arrested and charged for a criminal offence which doesn't appear on my criminal record as there was no conviction and I was acquitted in the matter.


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Waiting :juggle:


----------



## Starnberg (Feb 22, 2016)

Hello Dedm,

I'm just curious about your signature. :confused2:
You mention that your initial visa application included a dependant. You then wrote that the CO rejected the dependency and that you then withdrew that application.

Would you want to share some details, why the dependency was rejected? I actually thought that if that would happen, the entire visa application would be threatened.

Man thanks! in advance!

Cheers,
Starnberg


----------------------------
RPL - 07.10.15
ACS Assessment #1 - 19.10.2015
EILTS (overall 8.5) - 7.11.15
Updated ACS Assessment - 9.12.2015
EOI 190 Victoria - 11.12.2015
Reply VIC - 19.12.2015
Invitation - 21.12.2015
Visa application - 04.02.2016
Medical Check - 08.02.2016
PCC + Form 80, 1221, 47a, 1229, … - 13.02.2016
CO allocation ??
…


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dedm said:


> I was previously arrested and charged for a criminal offence which doesn't appear on my criminal record as there was no conviction and I was acquitted in the matter.


Usually SD for character are needed, when PCC can not be obtained. 

Did CO requested it?


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

imrahul86 said:


> Any one is "assessment in progress" status.


I submitted yesterday and its in progress now


----------



## charlie31 (Jan 28, 2016)

My agents says that he has uploaded all documents on my application, however when I log in to my immi account I don't see any document uploaded. He says that he has uploaded all the documents through a agent portal and that I will only be able to see it once CO is assigned and he validates it. Is that a true thing? Is that how it works? Someone please respond.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

charlie31 said:


> My agents says that he has uploaded all documents on my application, however when I log in to my immi account I don't see any document uploaded. He says that he has uploaded all the documents through a agent portal and that I will only be able to see it once CO is assigned and he validates it. Is that a true thing? Is that how it works? Someone please respond.




Nope. Absolutely not! If you have imported the application, you should be able to view the documents on a real time basis - irrespective of whether CO has been assigned or not or has validated it or not.

You need to check it again with your agent.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

charlie31 said:


> My agents says that he has uploaded all documents on my application, however when I log in to my immi account I don't see any document uploaded. He says that he has uploaded all the documents through a agent portal and that I will only be able to see it once CO is assigned and he validates it. Is that a true thing? Is that how it works? Someone please respond.


Ask him to send a screen shot.


----------



## greatwork (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi All,

After getting ITA my designation is changed, question is Do I need to mention it while lodging visa application, what should I do? My designation changed on 1st jan and as per ACS letter whatever designation I have mentioned that is till 31st Dec. Should I mention the old designation till 31st dec only?After that should I mention my new designation? Will C/O ask for new skill assessment for then new designation? As per my old designation I have completed five years and the same is mentioned in my ACS letter .Please suggest ,need your help


----------



## ramani127 (Aug 31, 2014)

vish555 said:


> I submitted yesterday and its in progress now


My Application status also shows Assessment in Progress. Actually the CO requested my PCC because date was not visible clearly in previously attached file. I got 28 days period and now 13 days have passed since i have uploaded the correct file.


----------



## rajeshrpjha (Oct 12, 2015)

Please help here.

I know its repeated question but not getting any answers 

"Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?"

What to fill in here.
1. I have lived in Australia for 15 months (I need to fill in application)
2. I lives in Ghana for 3 months 10 days? Do i need to mention
3. I have been to saudi arabia twice on business visa for 2 months ech. Do i need to mention.


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

vish555 said:


> I submitted yesterday and its in progress now


"In Progress" or "Assessment in progress"


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

rajeshrpjha said:


> Please help here.
> 
> I know its repeated question but not getting any answers
> 
> ...


Yes I mentioned Australia and USA both. USA was just 1 month stint but I still mentioned


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Received my Grant   
Really a long long journey 
Thank you all for your support


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

engfahmi said:


> Received my Grant
> Really a long long journey
> Thank you all for your support



Congrats Mate......

Quick question : Whats your last status ????? If it is "Assessment in Progress" when did the last message came.


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Was "Assessment in Progress" then it changed to "Finalized" when received the grant thanks GOD


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

engfahmi said:


> Was "Assessment in Progress" then it changed to "Finalized" when received the grant thanks GOD


Heh sorry to bug u again....
When did it change to ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS

When are you planning to migrate any idea which time is best to search for job in Aus???


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

engfahmi said:


> Received my Grant
> Really a long long journey
> Thank you all for your support


Congratulation. Wish you the best for your future


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

BizTalk said:


> Launched mine today.... Last bit remaining is the Medical


Hi, Good to see your quick grant. Just a question to understand about the CO. When you lodge this VISA initialy it will show Application received as status.... so in between your lodge date and the grant date.. was the status same? ? The reason i am asking you is that i see that in your case the CO is not assigned so..


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

rishishabby said:


> Hi, Good to see your quick grant. Just a question to understand about the CO. When you lodge this VISA initialy it will show Application received as status.... so in between your lodge date and the grant date.. was the status same? ? The reason i am asking you is that i see that in your case the CO is not assigned so..


It will change to "In Progress" if there is any doc pending CO will be allocated and she will request documents and status will be "Documents Requested" and when you provide the documents status changes to "Assessment in progress". 

In your case if CO is not allocated it will be "Application received" to "In progress"and straight to "Finalized"


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

imrahul86 said:


> It will change to "In Progress" if there is any doc pending CO will be allocated and she will request documents and status will be "Documents Requested" and when you provide the documents status changes to "Assessment in progress".
> 
> In your case if CO is not allocated it will be "Application received" to "In progress"and straight to "Finalized"


Thanks so much for explaining it very clear. One last question I had was when the status is changed did you get any notification or did you check your Immi and only came to know about it ? 

In my case if the CO gets allocated.. will i get notified through email ?

Thanks,
Rishi


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

rishishabby said:


> Thanks so much for explaining it very clear. One last question I had was when the status is changed did you get any notification or did you check your Immi and only came to know about it ?
> 
> In my case if the CO gets allocated.. will i get notified through email ?
> 
> ...


Status changes m not sure but co allocations will be notified....


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

ok thank you Rahul


----------



## lonelyheartz (Sep 1, 2015)

engfahmi said:


> Received my Grant
> Really a long long journey
> Thank you all for your support


Congrats Mate..

Best of Luck for your Future Venture..Cheers


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

guru80 said:


> Hi Dedm,
> 
> I am not aware of character statutory declaration but, what was missing in your Form 80? Is missing information required in Form 80 is described in an e-mail received from CO?



Hi Guru,

Can you tell me what is the current status of your application . Is it "Assessment in progress" also please share the last updated date of your application.....


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

*How to find application status without having login details*



imrahul86 said:


> Hi Guru,
> 
> Can you tell me what is the current status of your application . Is it "Assessment in progress" also please share the last updated date of your application.....


​
Hi Rahul, experts,

People who've submitted the application on their own can login and find the status of the application (assessment in progress, documentation requested etc...) but is there a way to find the status if one (believe is a common case with people processing through agent said) doesn't have the login details?


----------



## NxtDesAus (Jun 12, 2013)

dm2 said:


> Hi Rahul, experts, People who've submitted the application on their own can login and find the status of the application (assessment in progress, documentation requested etc...) but is there a way to find the status if one (believe is a common case with people processing through agent said) doesn't have the login details?


Hi Dm2,

Create your own immiaccount provide basic details, after creating an immiaccount you will see an option..'import application', it will require your transaction reference number. After that, you would be able to see your application. Also, keep in mind.. Just use this to see the things.. Not to upload or change anything over there. Let all this stuffs done by agent.


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

NxtDesAus said:


> Hi Dm2,
> 
> Create your own immiaccount provide basic details, after creating an immiaccount you will see an option..'import application', it will require your transaction reference number. After that, you would be able to see your application. Also, keep in mind.. Just use this to see the things.. Not to upload or change anything over there. Let all this stuffs done by agent.


Hi,

Thanks for the reply. Is it ok to do that? couple of doubts:

- Won't creating another login show as 2 accts / duplicate accts to CO / Immi officials checking my application?
- Would it trigger a notification to the agent, he's been good and updates but nothing like what meets the eye right
- Is it ok to "import application", I mean I do not want to mess up anything just to see the status so would like to ensure absolutely that this isn't a problem.

Thanks much.


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi All,

Anyone stuck in "assessment in progress" status for more than 28 days.


----------



## guru80 (Aug 6, 2015)

imrahul86 said:


> Hi Guru,
> 
> Can you tell me what is the current status of your application . Is it "Assessment in progress" also please share the last updated date of your application.....



Hi Imran,
Yes, it is "Assessment in progress" and last update date is 28/1/2016.


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks mate..... What us ur job code and did u try contacting CO for update.


----------



## guru80 (Aug 6, 2015)

imrahul86 said:


> Thanks mate..... What us ur job code and did u try contacting CO for update.


Mine is 263111. No, I have not contacted CO yet. I think its better to wait till 90 days are over from the date of visa lodge.

please update your signature with timelines.


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

It's same from my end. 263111 is my job code and my last updated date is February 5th. Please PM ur contact number.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

dm2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Is it ok to do that? couple of doubts:
> 
> ...


No creating an additional immi account and importing the application will have no Impact whatsoever just make sure that you are just a spectator to your part of immi account and do not make any changes from your side to the application. Leave that for the agent. 

Many who have applied through an agent have imported the application to a new immi account and are able too the progress on theit application without the Agent having any clue about it. This ways you can also make sure that the agent has not missed to upload any important document. Or is updating you with all the correspondence happening with the CO


----------



## MKGIN (Mar 5, 2016)

*Info Needed*

Hi All,

Looking for some guidance on the process.

I have submitted EOI on 3rd March with 65 points.

My Passport is from Ahmedabad office, which contains my permanent address of my home town which is Rajkot and I have been living in pune since last 5 years. I have below queries and much appreciate, if some one can help.

1. From which all places, I will need PCC.
2. When will I be able to appear for medical.

Thank you.


----------



## ramani127 (Aug 31, 2014)

Pcc from current address passport seva kendra


----------



## ramani127 (Aug 31, 2014)

Appear for medical after u are invited and hv applied for visa


----------



## MKGIN (Mar 5, 2016)

Thank you ramani127


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

vikaschandra said:


> No creating an additional immi account and importing the application will have no Impact whatsoever just make sure that you are just a spectator to your part of immi account and do not make any changes from your side to the application. Leave that for the agent.
> 
> Many who have applied through an agent have imported the application to a new immi account and are able too the progress on theit application without the Agent having any clue about it. This ways you can also make sure that the agent has not missed to upload any important document. Or is updating you with all the correspondence happening with the CO


Thanks so much Vikas..

My agent sent me the screenshot anyway when I enquirer but I'll still trying doing this so I can keep tabs on the status than requesting update every time.

In the screenshot, it shows last Friday as the date under "last updated date" and status is "under progress"... Question I have is - what is this date? Is it the because the ac was logged in by the agent?? Agent had already sent screenshot after uploading all docs so I'm confused why it's showing 3rd mar as last updated date. Would you know why?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

dm2 said:


> Thanks so much Vikas..
> 
> My agent sent me the screenshot anyway when I enquirer but I'll still trying doing this so I can keep tabs on the status than requesting update every time.
> 
> In the screenshot, it shows last Friday as the date under "last updated date" and status is "under progress"... Question I have is - what is this date? Is it the because the ac was logged in by the agent?? Agent had already sent screenshot after uploading all docs so I'm confused why it's showing 3rd mar as last updated date. Would you know why?


No logging in does not change the last updated status. It would change if you make amendments to your application (like uploading additional documents, or medical gets updated) possible that the agent forgot to upload something and might have done on the 3rd March.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

dm2 said:


> Thanks so much Vikas..
> 
> My agent sent me the screenshot anyway when I enquirer but I'll still trying doing this so I can keep tabs on the status than requesting update every time.
> 
> In the screenshot, it shows last Friday as the date under "last updated date" and status is "under progress"... Question I have is - what is this date? Is it the because the ac was logged in by the agent?? Agent had already sent screenshot after uploading all docs so I'm confused why it's showing 3rd mar as last updated date. Would you know why?


If you are importing the application you will be able to see what was done on 3rd March. Make sure that you do not do any changes or upload anything from your side leave that yo the Agent.


----------



## ramani127 (Aug 31, 2014)

dm2 said:


> Thanks so much Vikas..
> 
> My agent sent me the screenshot anyway when I enquirer but I'll still trying doing this so I can keep tabs on the status than requesting update every time.
> 
> In the screenshot, it shows last Friday as the date under "last updated date" and status is "under progress"... Question I have is - what is this date? Is it the because the ac was logged in by the agent?? Agent had already sent screenshot after uploading all docs so I'm confused why it's showing 3rd mar as last updated date. Would you know why?


Hi,

It is ok, if you can get the immi account login and password. Also be sure not to make any changes to the form. In the documents tab, you can check what all docs were uploaded and on what date. It is possible, the agent uploaded a document on 3rd march.

Please wait for the CO to be assigned. your agent will receive the email as they would have put their email address in the form. Then you would know if CO requests another doc or you get direct grant.


----------



## chln.murthy (Jan 7, 2016)

i have just emailed GSM brisbane on status of my grant


----------



## ramani127 (Aug 31, 2014)

chln.murthy said:


> i have just emailed GSM brisbane on status of my grant


Hi

When did you upload the requested docs?


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> No logging in does not change the last updated status. It would change if you make amendments to your application (like uploading additional documents, or medical gets updated) possible that the agent forgot to upload something and might have done on the 3rd March.


Hi Dm2 and VikasChandra,

Friends, I need your help. I have a doubt same regarding this. For me, the case is as under:

1. When logging into the Immi Account, submitted on is showing as 22nd January and Last Updated is also showing as 22nd January. However, On 22nd January i had only lodged my VISA file and paid the fees

2. First set of document uploading i did on 28th January, then medicals was done on 5th March and some additional documents I had uploaded was on 23rd February.

3. Till date, I have not received a CO allocation e-mail or any further communication.

My question and worry is, the last updated is still showing as 22nd January. However, when going inside the visa application, under mine and my wife's respective heads, i can see that relevant documents were attached at respective dates written above.

Still the outside immigration column of last updated is still showing as 22nd January.

Can you all, please help me as what needs to be done, should i select the application on the front page and again click on submit application? or the date of last updated will change when a CO does the assessment.

I am really worried and i need your help, please please please. help me. I am afraid, my document would be showing as still in progress and not updated to CO that the visa application should be looked into as all the documents have been uploaded.

Alternatively, i would also like to have a DIBP to call from offshore, to enquire whether they have received my application or i need to do something about it. Please share me DIBP contact no. to call from offshore.

Appreciating your kind help at the earliest.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

gaudit24 said:


> Hi Dm2 and VikasChandra,
> 
> Friends, I need your help. I have a doubt same regarding this. For me, the case is as under:
> 
> ...


What is the date reflecting for the files uploaded after Jan 22nd? if it shows after 22nd and received then it should be ok no need to worry about your application. Even if you click submit button again I don't think anything will change.


----------



## varun01 (Aug 24, 2015)

*Its a GRANT*

What else can a aussie government gift me on a Women's day, yes its a GRANT............. Got the golden mail for me, my spouse and my kid at 9.30 IST, its from Adelaide team.

Thanks a lot forum friends, for all the timely help and advice. Special Thanks to Andrey

All the best for all the waiting friends, hoping to hear from you guys soon.

"Nothing is impossible".

Timelines below:

Code: 231313 -Software Engineer

03/10/14 - +ve ACS outcome
02/01/16 - PTE Cleared :second: (1st milestone achieved) (Cleared PTE on my 10th attempt)
07/01/16 - EOI submitted (65 points)
08/01/16 - Invitation 
09/01/16 - Lodged
22/01/16 - CO (PCC for myself, spouse , employment proof and Spouse functional english proof)
08/03/16 - GRANT :second:
IED - 15/Jan/2017 lane:

I did claim totally 10 points for experience, 5 for offshore and 5 for onshore.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

varun01 said:


> What else can a aussie government gift me on a Women's day, yes its a GRANT............. Got the golden mail for me, my spouse and my kid at 9.30 IST, its from Adelaide team. Thanks a lot forum friends, for all the timely help and advice. Special Thanks to Andrey All the best for all the waiting friends, hoping to hear from you guys soon. "Nothing is impossible". Timelines below: Code: 231313 -Software Engineer 03/10/14 - +ve ACS outcome 02/01/16 - PTE Cleared :second: (1st milestone achieved) (Cleared PTE on my 10th attempt) 07/01/16 - EOI submitted (65 points) 08/01/16 - Invitation 09/01/16 - Lodged 22/01/16 - CO (PCC for myself, spouse , employment proof and Spouse functional english proof) 08/03/16 - GRANT :second: IED - 15/Jan/2017 lane: I did claim totally 10 points for experience, 5 for offshore and 5 for onshore.


Congrats! Please update the tracker!


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

varun01 said:


> What else can a aussie government gift me on a Women's day, yes its a GRANT............. Got the golden mail for me, my spouse and my kid at 9.30 IST, its from Adelaide team.
> 
> Thanks a lot forum friends, for all the timely help and advice. Special Thanks to Andrey
> 
> ...


Congratulation Varun


----------



## ozoz2016 (Mar 8, 2016)

varun01 said:


> What else can a aussie government gift me on a Women's day, yes its a GRANT............. Got the golden mail for me, my spouse and my kid at 9.30 IST, its from Adelaide team.
> 
> Thanks a lot forum friends, for all the timely help and advice. Special Thanks to Andrey
> 
> ...


Confratulations!
Can you please confirm, what date did you upload all your documents?


----------



## Datolite (Mar 11, 2016)

I applied on 22nd and still waiting, hope to hear soon.

Requested documents were:

Form 80
Relationship Documents
Spouse Passport

This was on 11th Feb but still waiting to hear from GSM Adelaide.


----------



## chln.murthy (Jan 7, 2016)

*GSM Brisbane*

Hi Experts ,

I have 2 questions quick response is appreciated....

I have submitted all the documents as requested by CO on 29th JAN 2016 & i am still waiting for Visa Grant email 189 (with reminder sent on 3rd march 2016).
When can i Expect the Visa grant with the current trend/speed of Visa processing time with GSM Brisbane.:frusty::boxing::fingerscrossed: layball:

Secondly I am currently on 457 visa in Australia since last 1 year (Applied 189 on personal (non-sponsored)).. Once i have received my PR (Visa Grant 189) do i have to return to India & come back to Australia (In order for my PR to be initiated or will the PR override my existing 457 visa):thumb:

Please respond as i started to feel depressed with current visa grant timings & I envy those who have submitted the documents later to mine & have received the visa grant


----------



## siru713344 (Mar 7, 2016)

Dear All,
I am planning to lodge my visa on next week. My concern is that, when I done skill assessment I have put (statutory declaration) my position as mechanical engineer. But my position in my contract is piping engineer. What I can do now? If DIBP contact my employer and ask they will tell my position as piping engineer. (But functionally there is no difference for mechanical and piping) .Please reply. I am worried a lot.


----------



## chln.murthy (Jan 7, 2016)

ramani127 said:


> Hi
> 
> When did you upload the requested docs?


I have uploaded the docs on 29th Jan2016


----------



## chln.murthy (Jan 7, 2016)

chln.murthy said:


> Hi Experts ,
> 
> I have 2 questions quick response is appreciated....
> 
> ...


Can someone please respond ...


----------



## charlie31 (Jan 28, 2016)

chln.murthy said:


> Can someone please respond ...


It should be very soon for you.


----------



## GusbusZA (Feb 15, 2016)

Hey guys

Has anyone from this thread got their grants with a similar timeline to me?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sajjadmehdi (Jul 25, 2014)

chln.murthy said:


> Hi Experts ,
> 
> I have 2 questions quick response is appreciated....
> 
> ...


You do not have to exit the country to activate your PR


----------



## sabooo (Jan 5, 2016)

I applied in 261313 with 60 points on 19th January 2016. Any hope for me before ceiling hits?


----------



## himanshu181in (Nov 22, 2015)

100+ days... Still no grant


------------
EOI applied - 3rd Nov 2015
Course - 263111 Computer Networks and Systems
EOI received- 8th Jan 2016
Visa applied - 9th Jan 2016
Docs and medical uploaded - 13th Jan 2016
CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 asked for proof of professional year
Information provided - 22nd Jan 2016

Grant -


----------



## chln.murthy (Jan 7, 2016)

himanshu181in said:


> 100+ days... Still no grant
> 
> 
> ------------
> ...


I am also in the Same boat mate...lets hope good luck this week.:second:


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

sabooo said:


> I applied in 261313 with 60 points on 19th January 2016. Any hope for me before ceiling hits?


Very hard mate


----------



## himanshu181in (Nov 22, 2015)

When can I expect my grant??



263111 - EOI - 8th Jan 2016
VISA lodged - 189 - 60 points - 9th Jan 2016
CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 - asked for proof of professional year
Information provided- 22nd Jan 2016
Grant -


----------



## chln.murthy (Jan 7, 2016)

himanshu181in said:


> When can I expect my grant??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am also in the same boat as you my friend.. wish you good luck..

I am eagerly waiting for my Grant :juggle:


----------

